# Water



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Just wondering what type of water everybody gives their dogs...tap? filtered? bottled? Does it matter or make a difference in your experience?

We have been giving Chloe tap water but I am thinking of switching.I wonder about the flouride that is added to our city water.

I know food type is a sensitive topic for some of us...hopefully water won't be


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

As most of the water that Dylan drinks is from a pond, river or puddle, I don't think that tap water for the remainder is going to do too much harm! I vaguely remember a posting that some people who have a problem with tear staining find that purified water helps with that??


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

we have a dog who come to the kennels, she wont touch tap water she will only drink bottle water, but im in the same bote as hellen my lot seep to prefer drining the watter in puddle wand what collects in empty plant pots etc


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I started Lady on tap water,,,,switched her to filtered water and i find she gets less eye gunk.


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

I guess it is a bit different in a city. Who knows what is in the puddles or fake lakes here. Not sure I would want her drinking too much of that water, hmm. Dirty water, no big deal though, I agree.

Amanda, by filtered water, do you mean something like water from a Brita water pitcher?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Yah it is filtered through a filter in my fridge, but before the new fridge....Brita for sure...it is a PUR filter in the fridge.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Izzy has bottled water following advice from a previous thread; it has definately helped with the eye discharge, although not completely cleared it up - hoping the BARF will maybe do that. I have let Izzy drink water from the hill streams but my vet advised against it as she says that rats polute the water and this can cause tummy upsets (advice given following Izzy's week of sickness a few weeks ago). xx


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

fallon said:


> We have our own well. So spring water for our dogs. X


Hey, fancy!

Rosie drank sea water while we were on holiday (bad mummy left her drinking water in the car when we had our picnic). I was so shocked because when she first stuck her head in it, I assumed she would be disgusted by the taste, but she started gulping it down! I dragged her out of the rock pool and back to the car for some fresh water, but surprise, surprise, she threw up everywhere about 15 minutes later, poor thing. 

Normally she gets tap water. She's chocolate, so no issues with tear stains.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Dylan drinks hardly any water at home - only when he has just come back from a walk. However he is obsessed with water when we are out and it is a concern. I worry about toxic algae in the lakes, as many years ago I lost my Irish Wolfhound to that, but the only way I could keep him from drinking from lakes is to either avoid walking there or keep him on a lead, neither of which I want to do. I try to take him places where he goes in running rivers rather than still ponds, and will avoid the lakes in summer when the algae builds up.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Rosie drinks LOTS at home, but I guess that is another BARF vs kibble thing.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes I think with any dried food you would expect them to drink much more.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Flo just has good old tap water like me and the kids and I have noticed she drinks less now she is BARF fed.

If you're not lucky enough to have spring water like Sarah then a good option is to collect rain water I suppose if you feel tap water is an issue. Although with the weather we've been having in the South UK it would mean supplies could be quite low at the moment.

Also I know that if you have fish and change the water the advice is to take it from the tap and let it sit in an open container for 24 hours so that chlorine dissolved in the water escapes into the air.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Tap water here, although Mable loves drinking mucky puddles.. as weather gets better will have to remember to take them a drink when out. Lucky you Mandy we've had rain on and off for the last fortnight it even hailed at weekend !!!


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

Tap water for Rufus and the rest of the family haha


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

At home tap water, out and about the dirtier the better.
on one of our walks there is some barn conversions, one of the residents has a bowl of water at the gate but Poppy prefers the nearest puddle.


----------



## domdom1996 (May 23, 2011)

monty has tap water but we boil it first and leave it for 20 minutes to get cold  most bacteria ect dies when water is boiled.


----------



## Hardy (Jun 9, 2011)

I use to give filtered and some times boiled water to my all dogs.Its my hobby so how can i out this on second priority.


----------

